# Lyon : 2005 : miniAES  l'arrach...



## tib51 (27 Janvier 2005)

Salut à tous!
Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un groupe de mac user passionés qui se regroupent de temps en temps sur Lyon (ville ou j'habite depuis 5 mois maintenant!) histoire de discuter, de découvrir des trucs ensemble... Bref de se rendre compte qu'on n'est pas seul au monde!!!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Oui.  Les Gones du Mac. Et il y a même un sujet. 


"Les Gones du Mac" sont une AUG [Apple User Group]


----------



## golf (28 Janvier 2005)

Par contre une ÆS est en projet 
Un peu de patience


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Par contre une ÆS est en projet
> Un peu de patience



Une AES à Lyon... je serais partant.  Paraît que c'est une chouette ville en plus.


----------



## golf (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une AES à Lyon... je serais partant.  Paraît que c'est une chouette ville en plus.


Alors patience


----------



## iTof (28 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Par contre une ÆS est en projet
> Un peu de patience


 bah, quand je m'y mettrais sérieusement...  nous commencerons petits, avant, qui sait, de prévoir des AES aussi "béton" que celles de nos voisins francophones


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Janvier 2005)

ça m'intéresserait également   

(y'a du potentiel visiblement   )


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Février 2005)

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## iTof (10 Février 2005)

cela va pouvoir se concrétiser prochainement... 
sérieux, j'ai eu des contacts avec les "Gones du mac" et on pourrait se faire un premier truc comme pour Taho et Pomme Grenette


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2005)

prochainement c'est pour quand?   
un lieu?   

est ce qu'il existe un bar équipé de wifi sur lugdunum ou villeurbanne


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> prochainement c'est pour quand?
> un lieu?
> 
> est ce qu'il existe un bar équipé de wifi sur lugdunum ou villeurbanne



J'en connaîs un bien sympa à la Cx-Rousse (rue d'Austerlitz), le Café du bout du monde, avec wi-fi gratuit, bières et petits vins agréables...

il doit y en avoir d'autres...


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> est ce qu'il existe un bar équipé de wifi sur lugdunum ou villeurbanne


Il est ouf celui là, il veut venir à une ÆS avec son Mac :affraid:
Il va finir banni  :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Février 2005)

mon iBook a déjà reçu un grand verre de vin blanc, une semaine après que je l'ai eu 
SAV direct, depuis pas de problème   

il est wineproof


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est ouf celui là, il veut venir à une ÆS avec son Mac :affraid:
> Il va finir banni  :rateau:





			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> mon iBook a déjà reçu un grand verre de vin blanc, une semaine après que je l'ai eu
> SAV direct, depuis pas de problème
> 
> il est wineproof


Mouarfff...
Cherchez l'erreur 
Un habitué des ÆS veut bien venir faire un dessin au nioubie de course  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Cherchez l'erreur
> Un habitué des ÆS veut bien venir faire un dessin au nioubie de course  :rateau:



a une AES, on discute de tout SAUF de mac :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

et puis on est a lyon, donc il faut découvrir les spécialités régional :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a une AES, on discute de tout SAUF de mac :rateau:



exact 

le mac on ne peut en dire que du bien   

faut bien trouver un autre sujet de conversation...  :rateau:


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis on est a lyon, donc il faut découvrir les spécialités régional :love:


Y a des cultures florales là bas  :rateau: 
Entre 2 rangs de Beaujolais :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Y a des cultures florales là bas  :rateau:
> Entre 2 rangs de Beaujolais :love:



Y font aussi les fraises? 

Sinon, une AES? Ça ressemble à ça... parfois certains modérateurs se mettent à nu.


----------



## naas (19 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> est ce qu'il existe un bar équipé de wifi sur lugdunum ou villeurbanne


tu sais le but du jeu c'est de se rencontrer et de parler d'autre chose que le mac (pour une fois :bebe: )
on a tout le temps sur le forum d'en parler


----------



## iTof (21 Février 2005)

j'ai fini plus à poil lors d'une fête récente... 
> bon sérieux, faut que je m'y mette. On va se prévoir un truc pour la mi-mars. Ami(e)s lyonnai(e)s à vos calepins et merci de me préciser par MP vos préférences :
- au niveau jour ;
- budget ;
- style de soirée (bar simple, bar + resto, grignotte sur un comptoir en zinc, ... soirée Factory   )

Perso, pas de préférences sauf le 17/03 au soir. Comme il sera plus prudent de passer par le métro, précisez également si vous avez besoin d'être véhiculé en-dehors de Lyon et hors-TCL (transports en commun).
> en fonction de vos retours, je préviendrai les Gones du Mac pour leur proposer une date et le lieu (le Café de hegemonikon n'a pas l'air mal du tout... et le Wifi permettrait de poster des photo en live  )
Bon, à plus faut que je fasse le vide dans ma boîte à MP car les messages vont affluer !!!........ :mouais:


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> On va se prévoir un truc pour la mi-mars.


Attention en mars, les Parisiens, les Grenoblois et les Suisses sont à la SÆS


----------



## iTof (21 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention en mars, les Parisiens, les Grenoblois et les Suisses sont à la SÆS


et ben  on repousse alors... c'est vrai, je l'avais oublié (c'est possible !!!)
> et je suis coinçé ce WE là et le suivant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> On va se prévoir un truc pour la mi-mars.



Mi mars ?  :hein: :hein: A coup sur c'est bien une AES lyonnaise  
Je serais vous j'appelerais Bialès pour augmenter vos chances d'organisations  

Plus sérieusement, as tu remarqué que le mois de mars est déjà bien pourvu en AES ?  mi-mars, c'est l'aes suisse qui a récupéré la quasi totalité des membres du forum MacG, alors une AES lyonnaise, pourquoi pas, mais tu risques de boire tout seul ... 
Qui plus est la semaine d'après, c'est Clermont (la ville et l'organisateur ) qui accueille pour la deuxième année une AES.
Alors laissez tomber l'AES à lyon, du moins pour mars, et viendez à Clermont, et on vous donnera des conseils pour en faire une à Lungdunum 





			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> Ami(e)s lyonnai(e)s à vos calepins et merci de me préciser par MP vos préférences


Conseil gratuit n°1 : si tu fais une liste en "privé"à coup sur, personne ne va se pointer car tout le monde va penser que personne n'est interessé.
Créé une liste, ici ! 




			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> en fonction de vos retours, je préviendrai les Gones du Mac pour leur proposer une date et le lieu (le Café de hegemonikon n'a pas l'air mal du tout... et le Wifi permettrait de poster des photo en live  )



les gogones du mac ne font pas d'AES : ils font des réunions et parlent du mac : RIEN A VOIR ! :rateau: !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention en mars, les Parisiens, les Grenoblois et les Suisses sont à la SÆS


----------



## iTof (21 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mi mars ?  :hein: :hein: A coup sur c'est bien une AES lyonnaise
> Je serais vous j'appelerais Bialès pour augmenter vos chances d'organisations


> et encore, si tu savais, en terme d'organisation, que je sois lyonnais, basque ou breton (merde, ça c'est vrai  ) ce n'est pas gagné d'avance et certains ne diront pas le contraire ici,



> Plus sérieusement, as tu remarqué que le mois de mars est déjà bien pourvu en AES ?  mi-mars, c'est l'aes suisse qui a récupéré la quasi totalité des membres du forum MacG, alors une AES lyonnaise, pourquoi pas, mais tu risques de boire tout seul ...


> c'est vrai, de toute façon, j'avais commencé ma prospection en "BtoB" et je crois que je vais commencé modestement par un apéro prolongé à effectif plus réduit...


> Qui plus est la semaine d'après, c'est Clermont (la ville et l'organisateur ) qui accueille pour la deuxième année une AES. Alors laissez tomber l'AES à lyon, du moins pour mars, et viendez à Clermont, et on vous donnera des conseils pour en faire une à Lungdunum


> comme tu l'as vends trop bien  C'est vrai, de Lyon c'est à côté 
bon c'est loupé pour moi, je ne pourrai pas non plus être sur Clermont.
re-bon, je vais partir des 3 intéressés que j'ai du site, plus 2 proches et on va aller se boire un Gini 

Merci 



> Conseil gratuit n°1 : si tu fais une liste en "privé"à coup sur, personne ne va se pointer car tout le monde va penser que personne n'est interessé.
> Créé une liste, ici !
> les gogones du mac ne font pas d'AES : ils font des réunions et parlent du mac : RIEN A VOIR ! :rateau: !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > et encore, si tu savais, en terme d'organisation, que je sois lyonnais, basque ou breton (merde, ça c'est vrai  ) ce n'est pas gagné d'avance et certains ne diront pas le contraire ici,



En effet, mais l'expérience nous a montré que pour les lyonnais, c'était encore plus dur


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En effet, mais l'expérience nous a montré que pour les lyonnais, c'était encore plus dur


Hi...
Cela ne peut être pire qu'avec les Bretons et leur sempiternelles querelles de clocher  :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

AES jamais vécu... Pourquoi pas... Tenez moi au courant (mars super chargé pour moi   )


----------



## iTof (25 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hi...
> Cela ne peut être pire qu'avec les Bretons et leur sempiternelles querelles de clocher :rateau:


ça se précise ! 
Après une Micro-Flash-AES ce midi, cela va pouvoir démarrer... tranquillement au début, en underground, avant plus de comm' 
> pour celles et ceux qui sont partant >>> MP



(bon WE sur Clermont  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ça se précise !
> Après une Micro-Flash-AES ce midi, cela va pouvoir démarrer... tranquillement au début, en underground, avant plus de comm'
> > pour celles et ceux qui sont partant >>> MP
> 
> ...



Itof, on t'envoie "Organiser une AES en France : étude du cas parisien" ?


----------



## iTof (26 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Itof, on t'envoie "Organiser une AES en France : étude du cas parisien" ?


 pas de problème, si j'ai un peu de temps pour l'organiser...  tu sais, une fois qu'il n'y a plus de modo, d'helvètes voire de parisiens derrière, c'est un peu le cafouillage  
Bon, Clermont ou Grenoble ne sont pas très loin


----------



## Taho! (28 Mars 2005)

Une ÆS à Lyon, pensez bien que je suis partant, je suis pas loin !


----------



## sylko (1 Avril 2005)

Alors, c'est pour quand cette AES lyonnaise?

J'adore cette ville.


----------



## hegemonikon (1 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est pour quand cette AES lyonnaise?
> 
> J'adore cette ville.



J'ai essayé la micro-flash : nous étions trois (en comptant le prompt renfort) mais c'était sympa !

Par contre si c'est iTof qui organise il va falloir lui enlever les piles car sinon ça va encore être du "speed dating"...


----------



## iTof (4 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé la micro-flash : nous étions trois (en comptant le prompt renfort) mais c'était sympa !
> 
> Par contre si c'est iTof qui organise il va falloir lui enlever les piles car sinon ça va encore être du "speed dating"...


:love:   
bon, promis, je me fais une petite cure de Lexomil juste avant pour la prochaine 

à ce propos, il y a une nouvelle personne qui vient en pélerinage au Musée St Pierre-des-Terreaux : "Andy W., dis moi oui"


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Avril 2005)

je tiens à être informé de la prochaine AES lyonnaise


----------



## iTof (15 Avril 2005)

bon allez, sur le pouce, là : jeudi soir prochain, qui est tenté par une petite bouffe ou un apéro ?
Un truc simple, pour faire connaissance et... boire un coup


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Avril 2005)

ça marche pour jeudi prochain 


on va où?

chinois, tex-mex, raclette, bar ("de l'autre côté du pont" ou le "café du bout du monde" sont bien sympa) ??????


----------



## rhopalies (15 Avril 2005)

hop il faut que j'en sois également !
enfin on va voir avec le planning X_x

mais je suis le fil, je suis interressé !


----------



## Taho! (15 Avril 2005)

ouah l'aut', en semaine !
heu, ça dépend de l'heure, je finis de bosser à Grenoble à 18h, avec la route et les bouchons, ça nous fait du 20h30/21h sur place... enfin à l'entrée de Lyon, faut après rentrer dans la ville et c'est une autre affaire...
ça va être dur pour moi donc


----------



## sylko (15 Avril 2005)

Un jeudi????????

Et le ouikeinde, c'est pas possible?


----------



## rhopalies (15 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai que c'est pas évident... surtout que jeudi=charette chez moi en général


----------



## tib51 (15 Avril 2005)

Moi je ne peux pas car je pars en vacances, mais je suis le fil de près pour un prochain rendez vous. Tenez nous au courant su rle fil de comment cette première s'est passé!


----------



## iTof (15 Avril 2005)

bon... :rose: le jeudi, c'est ravioli, c'est pour ça 
> sérieux, le WE ce n'est pas évident non plus pour certains. Jeudi prochain, il s'agira surtout de lancer un groupe et se rencontrer pour une première. Apéro ou resto : Hegemonikon a parlé du "Café ou bout du monde". Pourquoi pas ! Si certain(e)s veulent venir  avec leur portable pourquoi pas. A mon avis, nous aurons déjà pas mal de choses à se dire... 
> Taho, je serai présent sur Grenoble pour une prochaine AES  Là, effectivement, cela ne colle pas pour toi, mais nous monterons quelque chose de plus "important" d'ici quelques temps.
> Sylko : je suis désolé, je n'ai pas pu récupérer les pdf de tes courts "comment organiser une AES qui déchire de la mort"...   Tu peux me les ré-envoyer ?  
Après, pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas venir tôt ou rester tard, la solution apéro est possible également (avec un Kebab rue Ste-Catherine...).


----------



## Taho! (15 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > Taho_!_, je serai présent sur Grenoble pour une prochaine AES  Là, effectivement, cela ne colle pas pour toi, mais nous monterons quelque chose de plus "important" d'ici quelques temps.


C'est en cours de mon coté, mais chut, n'en parle à personne !


----------



## hegemonikon (16 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi pas 

ici ou là...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une AES à Lyon... je serais partant.  Paraît que c'est une chouette ville en plus.



Toujours partant moi...   Mais plutôt un samedi, voir un vendredi.


----------



## Taho! (16 Avril 2005)

tout pareil que le tutu juste au dessus !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil que le tutu juste au dessus !



Je sens que ça va tomber le même week-end que la bouffe Pomme Grenette...


----------



## iTof (16 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé la micro-flash : nous étions trois (en comptant le prompt renfort) mais c'était sympa !
> 
> Par contre si c'est iTof qui organise il va falloir lui enlever les piles car sinon ça va encore être du "speed dating"...


ça va alors, je ne t'ai pas découragé alors ?   
> bon, on part sur un 'tite apéro au Café du Bout du Monde (le jeudi il ferme à 21 h) pour ne pas se coucher tard  
> RDV 19-19h30 ? Si on veut poursuivre, il y'a des petits restos pas trop cher apparemment (Comptior du Vin ?) 
> si vous voulez amené votre ordi, c'est comme vous voulez mais  faudra pas se plaindre s'il y a du Brouilly dessus  
j'attends vos remarques/réactions

[Edit : pas vu les derniers post, j'étais entre le lait des petits sur le feu et l'ordi  ]
> pour une "vraie" AES sur Lyon, nous tiendrons bien évidemment de vous 2 et d'autres vieux râleurs   Là c'est plus "t"as quelle tronche, avant d'aller plus loin "


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Avril 2005)

ok pour l'apéro jeudi soir


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Avril 2005)

Idem pour moi: je viendrai aussi...


----------



## iTof (18 Avril 2005)

:love: :love: je savoure cet instant...
> si quelqu'un m'avait dit un jour qu'on arriverait à faire quelque chose sur Lyon... :rateau: Bon, viendez alors ! A partir de 5 personnes, Golf fait des post en couleurs avec des gifs animés et tout et tout  :love:
Pour la prochaine fois ? OK...


----------



## hegemonikon (19 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: je savoure cet instant...
> > si quelqu'un m'avait dit un jour qu'on arriverait à faire quelque chose sur Lyon... :rateau: Bon, viendez alors ! A partir de 5 personnes, Golf fait des post en couleurs avec des gifs animés et tout et tout  :love:
> Pour la prochaine fois ? OK...



Ouais enfin la dernière fois il y avait eu des défections de dernière minute... alors méfiance.

Je serai bien au Café du bout du monde (avec les 5 minutes de retard réglementairtes bien sûr vu que j'habite à 50 mètres )

à jeudi!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin la dernière fois il y avait eu des défections de dernière minute... alors méfiance.



Bon c'est pas une défection vu que je n'ai rien promis... mais mon train arrive sur Lyon vers 23h et des brouettes.
Ce sera donc pour une autre fois  Bonne soirée 


PS: maintenant il semble que sur une fin de semaine il y aurait eu des Grenoblois, des Suisses etc... !
Mais enfin il est vrai que le Lyonnais est en villégiature sur les WE


----------



## iTof (19 Avril 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas une défection vu que je n'ai rien promis... mais mon train arrive sur Lyon vers 23h et des brouettes.
> Ce sera donc pour une autre fois  Bonne soirée
> 
> 
> ...


 tant pis, mais là, il s'agissait vraiment d'une première. Nous préparerons certainement quelque chose de plus "élaboré" pour attirer les foules avoisinantes, et notamment sur un WE. A suivre donc, sur ce thread. Ce ne sont pas les idées qui manquent,


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas les idées qui manquent,



ni les participants potentiels


----------



## huexley (20 Avril 2005)

Bonne nouvelle, j'en serais


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Avril 2005)

Bon ok !!! Essaye d'être des votres demain.

Je ne sais pas comment vous reconnaitre vu que je ne connais personne... Mais bon, y'en a bien qui aurons des p'tit Mac (Moi pas    )

Alors a demain j'espère


----------



## iTof (21 Avril 2005)

:love: :love:
> c'est simple pour nous reconnaître avec Hegeminikon : nous sommes tous les deux avec des coupes de cheveux de "grateux"  en fait, plutôt courts, courts les cheveux    
> pour étudiant69, il a la moitié du visage qui est maquillée, façon "Kiss"  
Bonne journée à vous et à ce soir


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2005)

J'ai un peu d'avance, j'en profite pour squatter le canapé rouge 

Pas de bol j'ai l'impression que leur webcam ne fonctionne pas aujourd'hui.


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2005)

a y est ! Tout le monde est bien arrivé ! 1ère (mini)AES partie ! Lyon Powwaaaaah   :love: 
iTof

Bon et ben salut, j'ai réussi a venir, je te vois à la prochaine.
Gilbertus

Mais vous êtes où? Bande de branleur!!!  (sonny tombes le futal, ça va abraser ferme)
Etudiant69

huexley> Bon il manque plus que Iposet, mais je connais surement son occupation  (Kernel Panic power !)

hegemonikon> Bien sympa, pas trop de mines d'hommes des cavernes, la bière se boit bien...Les absents ont tort...


----------



## huexley (21 Avril 2005)

Moi euh moi j ai pas pu poster a cause du soi disant "optimisation" (d'ailleurs je vois pas en quoi c'est plus rapide  )

En fait j'avais rien à dire de plus, juste raler


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous êtes où? Bande de branleur!!!  (sonny tombes le futal, ça va abraser ferme)
> Etudiant69


Heuu...
iTof, huexley, vous pouvez expliquer à ce jeune padawan que c'est pas le bar ici :rateau:
S'il veut pas goûter à mon cocktail préféré à base de fraises


----------



## iTof (22 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuu...
> iTof, huexley, vous pouvez expliquer à ce jeune padawan que c'est pas le bar ici :rateau:
> S'il veut pas goûter à mon cocktail préféré à base de fraises


 Château Cazeau 2002, Mercurey 2001, St-Maurice 2003, Côtes de Duras 2004 (une petite merveille, merci Hegemonikon ) ... voilà ce qu'il fallait dire pour cette première AES ultra sauvage sur Lyon...  à "Bobo Land"
Faut dire que la XRousse est un quartier ultra tendance pour une AES top au pays des Gones... :love: 
> chers parisiens, suisses, grenoblois, belges, Lyon créé une méga communauté... Dieu, ultra admin of the warrior, the wonderful Christophe Laporte has been marvellous :love:
c'est parti mon kiki, Lyon débute une grande histoire


----------



## Taho! (22 Avril 2005)

ben quand tu veux tu nous en fait une un week-end, mais pas en Mai !


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2005)

Lyon >>>>> to Avignon  et  vice versa ...    

Bon les potes  Hegemonnikon, Scarab, Gilbertus, Itof... et d'autres bien sur...  

* une voiture balaie pour venir le 14 MAi...  *​


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

Dur dur le lendemain d'ÆS même mini


----------



## iTof (22 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Dur dur le lendemain d'ÆS même mini


je confirme... très dur le réveil à 9h du mat' chez un philosophe, en se demandant ce qu'on fout là et en se disant "b...., je ne devrais pas avoir passé la nuit chez moi pour aller au boulot tranquillement ?" :rose: :casse: :sick: :hosto:  

> faire un WE comme ça   y'aurait du désastre dans l'air... Imaginez le Bar de MacGé, ambiance "tout le monde est là"...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > faire un WE comme ça   y'aurait du désastre dans l'air... Imaginez le Bar de MacGé, ambiance "tout le monde est là"...



oui


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> je confirme... très dur le réveil à 9h du mat' chez un philosophe, en se demandant ce qu'on fout là et en se disant "b...., je ne devrais pas avoir passé la nuit chez moi pour aller au boulot tranquillement ?" :rose: :casse: :sick: :hosto:
> 
> > faire un WE comme ça   y'aurait du désastre dans l'air... Imaginez le Bar de MacGé, ambiance "tout le monde est là"...



Ah ben c'est du beau :mouais:... Après je comprends pourquoi certains trouvent difficile de faire ça en semaine   

En tout cas la première partie était sympa. On remet ça quand ????? Le plus tôt possible bien entendu.

Bon courage à ceux qui vont péniblement se trainer jusqu'à la fin de cette journée de travail, qui semble être laborieuse


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

Et encore c'était très soft !

Et puis le vin il vaut mieux le boire plutôt que de le laisser imbiber les iBooks pour faire travailler le SAV Apple...hein Etudiant69


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Avril 2005)

excellente soirée 

je me suis réveillé dans mon lit, moi 

A vos calepins AES Lyonnaise le 4e vendredi de novembre pour la sortie du beaujolais
pourquoi le vendredi et non le jeudi???
    1) parce que samedi, y a pas boulot 
    2) parce qu'on n'aura pas à attendre jusqu'à minuit pour boire du bojopif 



sinon une mini AES lyonnaise pour fêter la sortie de Tiger, ça vous tente?
(perso plutoôt samedi que vendredi, bicoze réunnion vendredi soir... )


----------



## iTof (22 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Et encore c'était très soft !
> 
> Et puis le vin il vaut mieux le boire plutôt que de le laisser imbiber les iBooks pour faire travailler le SAV Apple...hein Etudiant69


 > parle pour toi, t'allais pas au bouoot ce matin 
D'ailleurs, il est passé où l'assistant parlementaire ?  l'aurait pas pu me réveiller 

> Golf, c'est plutôt "mini AES aux forceps"


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Avril 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iTof.


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

As-tu eu du mal à te réveiller ? 

Un comble pour un veilleur


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Avril 2005)

:sick: mouais j'ai émergé vers 10h30 :casse: 
le chat miaulait à la mort qu'il crevait la dalle :hein:

petit déj' au doliprane :hosto:


alors partant pour une AES Tiger Powaa?


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

Au pays des bobos toujours avant de se coucher l'aspirine il faut ingurgiter !

ok pour une mini æs Tiger !

PS: j'ai pris une bonne résolution lors de cette mini ÆS: je vais inonder les fils de discussion comme tout le monde


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Avril 2005)

je répète pas le vendredi 29 au soir pour moi 


@hegemonikon: si t'inondes les fils, comme tu inondes nos gosiers, ça va déborder


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

Rabelais au pays des bobos


----------



## huexley (22 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part j'ai bossé jusqu'a 2 plombes et sur le pont a 8heures, préssé d'etre en week end, et surtout de m'être limité a 2 bieres hier soir


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Avril 2005)

Huexley, pour info, il n'y avait aucune bières chez Hegemonikon, juste une bouteille de vin (ou peut être un peu plus mais je m'en souviens pas bien :rateau: )


----------



## iTof (22 Avril 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je répète pas le vendredi 29 au soir pour moi
> 
> 
> @hegemonikon: si t'inondes les fils, comme tu inondes nos gosiers, ça va déborder


   c'est vrai... une petite cave fort sympathique 

Bon, pour une prochaine AES, faudra que je prenne les coordonnées de tout le monde pour rassurer ma femme  ... à côté de celle de tous les hôpitaux, les commissariats... :casse: :sick:  

> étudiant69 : tu ne te souviens vraiment pas ? C'était 1 bouteille ouverte à la fois et 1 dans chaque main


----------



## golf (22 Avril 2005)

Pas de photos :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas de photos :affraid:



Cela t'étonne vu ce qu'ils racontent  :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas de photos :affraid:


 Allez sortez les photos


----------



## golf (23 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cela t'étonne vu ce qu'ils racontent  :casse:


Même floues, bougées, et.


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Avril 2005)

Pas de photos :style:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Même floues, bougées, et.



remarque j'en ai une d'une espèce d'AES à Lyon avec Itof et un autre râleur


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Avril 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de photos :style:



C'est heureux...


----------



## golf (24 Avril 2005)

Mouarfff...
Pas courageux ou têtes en l'air


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Avril 2005)

N'avais-tu jamais remarqué que lorsqu'on lève le coude, la tête en l'air ?


----------



## iTof (25 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Pas courageux ou têtes en l'air


 nan nan, bras en l'air... en fait, nous avons bien essayé de prendre des photo, mais sans lâcher les bouteilles, nous avions un peu tendance à prendre le plafond :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> nan nan, bras en l'air... en fait, nous avons bien essayé de prendre des photo, mais sans lâcher les bouteilles, nous avions un peu tendance à prendre le plafond :rateau:


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iTof.


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> nan nan, bras en l'air... en fait, nous avons bien essayé de prendre des photo, mais sans lâcher les bouteilles, nous avions un peu tendance à prendre le plafond :rateau:



C'est sur il y a des priorités dans la vie...  

En même temps prendre des photos bien cadrées avec des bouteilles plein les mains. Bonjour les vêtements en fin de de soirée (ou début de matiné dans votre cas)  :mouais:


----------



## iTof (25 Avril 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iTof.


en tout cas, je crois que côté "réputation", nous avons fait fort l'autre soir  :casse:
> "à Lyon, y picolent et pis c'est tout"... Heureusement qu'en première partie il y avait des gens biens :rateau: :love: ... cela aura permis de remonter le niveau... de bières par rapport au vin    
Bobo pooowwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh !  

(et dire que nous n'étions que 3...). Bon, pour moi, une prochaine ne se fera pas avant juin...  ou juste en coup de vent pour faire la bise si y'a des dames  )



			
				Gilbertus :zen: a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur il y a des priorités dans la vie...


> vitesse ou diaphragme ?



			
				Gilbertus :p a dit:
			
		

> En même temps prendre des photos bien cadrées avec des bouteilles plein les mains. Bonjour les vêtements en fin de de soirée (ou début de matiné dans votre cas) :mouais:


> nan, par contre il reste des traces sur les chemises...


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour moi, une prochaine ne se fera pas avant juin...  ou juste en coup de vent pour faire la bise si y'a des dames  ).



Pourquoi, tu as été privé d'ÆS par ta femme pour non respect du couvre-feu :mouais: ?


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu as été privé d'ÆS par ta femme pour non respect du couvre-feu :mouais: ?



Ah ! Tout ce paye dans une relation de couple... Surtout les débordements.     

Faut savoir préparer le suivant... Et c'est un travail de négociation de longue haleine


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Faut savoir préparer le suivant... Et c'est un travail de négociation de longue haleine



      ya de l'espoir ...  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya de l'espoir ...  :love:


seras-tu des notres pour la prochaine?


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> seras-tu des notres pour la prochaine?



why not...      juste un trait de vouature...


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya de l'espoir ...  :love:



L'espoir fait vivre. Et la vie c'est espérer toujours plus que ce que la vie nous a déjà donné.


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> why not...      juste un trait de vouature...



Y'en a des qui vont le faire dans l'autre sens prochainement...


----------



## iTof (26 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> why not...    juste un trait de vouature...


cela sera sans moi le 14  
je dois avoir la 2ème couche de l'anniv de mon p'tit gars ce WE là :bebe:

> j'vais donc louper les Trukanpluss...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

si on se disait une nouvelle AES lyonnaise début juin?

après midi avec les bécanes et un tigre, soirée avec les couverts et un verre


----------



## iTof (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> si on se disait une nouvelle AES lyonnaise début juin?
> 
> après midi avec les bécanes et un tigre, soirée avec les couverts et un verre


 je confirme le programme... et bon courage pour la fin du mois de mai  tu pourras te "lâcher" après 

> au "Bobo" de "la haut"... je confirme aussi : "un verre" :rateau:
comment ça, "à la fois" ? :casse:


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

quand vous voulez mais pas le 4/06, ni le 11/06


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

et faut créer un nouveau fil parce que sinon je connais un G_O qui va râler !


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Mais qui ?


----------



## Taho! (6 Mai 2005)

toi t'as peur de rien !...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

C'est ça la classe :style:


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> et faut créer un nouveau fil parce que sinon je connais un G_O qui va râler !


iTof connaît la musique, il a fait partie de ceusss qui ont aidé à la création de la bouffe de Paris   



			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça la classe :style:


Mouarfff...
Jeune padawan présomptueux  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> iTof connaît la musique



Golf tu ne fréquentes pas souvent Kelle Musik   

En plus si on l'avait écouté on finissait à MacDo sur les champs


----------



## Gilbertus (7 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> quand vous voulez mais pas le 4/06, ni le 11/06



Pour moi c'est pas possible le 4/6 le 18/6 et 25/6...  :hein: 

Ben je crois ça va être sans moi malheureusement.


----------



## iTof (8 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> iTof connaît la musique, il a fait partie de ceusss qui ont aidé à la création de la bouffe de Paris
> 
> 
> Mouarfff...
> Jeune padawan présomptueux  :rateau:


 c'est trop d'honneur...  

> Gilbertus, c'est vrai que le samedi semble recueillir le plus de monde... mais tu dois avoir tes "petit(e)s" obligations  (j'aurai dû t'écouter l'aut' soir   )
Je vais proposer à notre G_O en chef une organisation de nos échanges lyonnais pour ne pas partir en vrille 
Donc partons sur le principe d'une AES lyonnaise fin juin à Lyon, sur un samedi, avec un atelier "bécanne" si certain(e)s veulent. Ensuite, il faudra les lâcher, pour prendre un peu le soleil, OK ? :rateau: Puis, petit apéro tranquillou, petit repas, puis... ? Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'elle soit accessible à tous les budgets, avec un "moment" qui permettrait à un maximum de personnes de se rencontrer  puis poursuite dans un lieu sympa et conviviale, ce qui ne devrait pas être difficile à trouver. Pour ceux qui viennent d'un peu plus loin "Taho", il devra être possible de les accueillir (j'aurai de la place) car l'alcool tue tous les jours des gens qui ont passé de bons moments 
> dans ce cas, il peut être possible de poursuivre par un petit truc le dimanche matin, type petit déj' sur les quais de Saône, avant de se dire au revoir et que chacun puisse rentrer tranquillou le dimanche pour midi 
Conservons ce fil pour nos discussions sur les préparatifs d'AES. Je vais voir avec Golf pour en réserver un qui ne gardera que les dates de la prochaine AES


----------



## Taho! (8 Mai 2005)

moi ça me va comme ça !


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mai 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop d'honneur...
> 
> > Gilbertus, c'est vrai que le samedi semble recueillir le plus de monde... mais tu dois avoir tes "petit(e)s" obligations  (j'aurai dû t'écouter l'aut' soir   )
> Je vais proposer à notre G_O en chef une organisation de nos échanges lyonnais pour ne pas partir en vrille
> ...


Ca m'a l'air correct comme plan


----------



## iTof (10 Décembre 2010)

hegemonikon a dit:


> J'en connaîs un bien sympa à la Cx-Rousse (rue d'Austerlitz), le Café du bout du monde, avec wi-fi gratuit, bières et petits vins agréables...
> 
> il doit y en avoir d'autres...



je m'en souviendrais toute ma vie de cette soirée parti boire un coup, puis des tagliatelles à la carbonara de folie et du vin, du vin avec un réveil le lendemain à 10h du mat, un vendredi 
je commençais le boulot à 8h30 et je suis arrivé, puant la vinasse à 10h30 sans avoir prévenu femme, enfants, boulot 
:casse::rateau:
c'est tellement loin maintenant :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Décembre 2010)

Yeeaahhhhh !!!! :style:


C'est vrai que les cheveux faisait mal le lendemain.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2010)

:affraid:

Vous vous parlez à 5 ans d'intervalle?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Ah ouais, je voulais te dire, bobby - le truc que t'as dit, là, le 13 juillet 2004, dans je ne sais plus quel fil.

Bah, c'était vraiment une connerie.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2010)

Et donc, il faut en conclure que votre dernière biture date de 2005?


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> Vous vous parlez à 5 ans d'intervalle?



mais non, tu n'a rien compris


----------

